# Inter Maintenance Check Oil Changes



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

I was at the dealer this morning getting my tire replaced, so I asked the question, HOW MUCH FOR AN OIL CHANGE ON MY M3?

So Dennis from BMW manhattan, (GREAT GUY!!) says its 180 bucks with just the OIL change and not the micro filter, OMG!!! 180 BUCKS!!!!

Then I asked how much with the Oil Change and Micro Filter, like 240 Bucks..OMG!!!! 240 BUCKS,,,,,,GEEEZ!!!!!

So I said forget it....synthetic oil...it will hold up another 9K miles until my next inpection!


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Buy the 10W-60 and the oil filter yourself and change it!! it's really easy!

Parts alone is around $60-80 depending on how much they charge so that's why it's so much if you have them do it.

I change the oil myself at least one between regularly scheduled oil changes!


----------



## E1 (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats nothing I once asked how much for an oil change on my single engine airplane. The guy told me $450. I have had it done for $50 in the past. And its easier to do a plane than a car!!!! Do not let these people rip you off. Now I change the oil on my plane and car by myself. No chance of dealer damaging your car and its fun.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

As I see it..oil changes between maintenance checks is overdoing it....the maintenance intervals are approx 15K miles apart, sytnthetic oil lasts up to 20K miles, so I dont think its worth it...perhpaps to just buy a few cans of synthetic oil and keep it in the trunk if the car is burning the oil more than usual....its a waste of money and if you do it yourself...well waste of time..IMO


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

WOW....

ANd I thought it was steep when they quoted me $99 for an oil change.

For $99 I bought a mighty vac and change my own.

The parts are about $45. And takes about an hour of my time so I can see how the retail price is $99 but id rather do it myself.

Also, based on my last Blackstone oil analysis they said I could go at least 6000 between changes as my TBN was still good at 4800.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Riuster said:


> I was at the dealer this morning getting my tire replaced


You went to the dealer to get a tire replaced??? Was it under some kind of warranty? The dealership is the last place I would go for tires, my present problems excepted.

Mucho $$$


----------

